# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Japanese scientists invent privacy visor to fool Googles facial recognition software

## sailingaway

Now they have the principle down, I'm hoping they will develop a version that doesn't make you look like a dork.



http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/...pg#pid15817610

----------


## phill4paul

Nice idea. THEY have a solution. Non-government compliant. Cannot be sold. If you have nothing to hide..............

----------


## acptulsa

> Now they have the principle down...


The Japanese are good!  Yes they are.




> ...I'm hoping they will develop a version that doesn't make you look like a dork.


Well, that part will probably have to come from somewhere other than Japan.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nice idea. THEY have a solution. Non-government compliant. Cannot be sold. If you have nothing to hide..............


Felony obstruction.

Felony USC 1001 violation.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## ghengis86

> 


Do you have that link where it shows all the burnt up traffic cameras (from the UK I think?)?  I wanted that for the other thread on the camera breaking game in Berlin...

----------


## Tod

> Well, that part will probably have to come from somewhere other than Japan.


Italy, perhaps?

----------


## tod evans

Low tech..

----------


## Origanalist

> Felony obstruction.
> 
> Felony USC 1001 violation.


Count on it. Off to FEMA with you.....

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Now they have the principle down, I'm hoping they will develop a version that doesn't make you look like a dork.


I kind of like dorky... where can I order a pair?




> Do you have that link where it shows all the burnt up traffic cameras (from the UK I think?)?  I wanted that for the other thread on the camera breaking game in Berlin...


I looked when posting to that thread, and the site seems to be down. 

The UK probably snatched the domain via DNS theft and raided the server.

They had hundreds of pics of destroyed cameras.  I'm sure some have been saved elsewhere.

-t

----------


## MRK

I've been studying computer vision algorithms and their applications for about 7 years now. Currently aviator-sized sunglasses will block any kind of recognition from the kinds of surveillance videos you'd encounter by a private organization and most likely public or state governmental image recognition applications which are probably extremely rare as it is. Perhaps there could be some federally-sponsored pilot programs in select areas where other methods are used that use other areas of your face for descriptors. Both of these methods require extensive and expensive amounts of computing power to scan each frame of high-resolution video and are most commonly only seen in academic or proof-of-concept environments or probably also a federal pilot project in a select few areas. In short, facial recognition is very cost prohibitive and I see no reason why that would change soon. 

Unless of course the federal government was able to rack up debt with no concern to costs in the name of defense and security spending. Thank goodness we have a hard and immobile debt ceiling to prevent such waste of funds.

----------


## S.Shorland

> Low tech..

----------


## DamianTV

> I've been studying computer vision algorithms and their applications for about 7 years now. Currently aviator-sized sunglasses will block any kind of recognition from the kinds of surveillance videos you'd encounter by a private organization and most likely public or state governmental image recognition applications which are probably extremely rare as it is. Perhaps there could be some federally-sponsored pilot programs in select areas where other methods are used that use other areas of your face for descriptors. Both of these methods require extensive and expensive amounts of computing power to scan each frame of high-resolution video and are most commonly only seen in academic or proof-of-concept environments or probably also a federal pilot project in a select few areas. In short, facial recognition is very cost prohibitive and I see no reason why that would change soon. 
> 
> Unless of course the federal government was able to rack up debt with no concern to costs in the name of defense and security spending. Thank goodness we have a hard and immobile debt ceiling to prevent such waste of funds.


Will ordinary sunglasses work, provided they fully obscure the eyes?

----------


## FindLiberty

These might have worked, but unfortuately, John Lithgow
 was unable to test 'em in the 8th dimension.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Do you have that link where it shows all the burnt up traffic cameras (from the UK I think?)?  I wanted that for the other thread on the camera breaking game in Berlin...


Sorry, missed your post, yes...

Here it is: http://www.speedcam.co.uk/gatso2.htm

BUT, it's a dead link.

The cameras are called Gatsos in the UK, search that term, you'll get a $#@! load of stories and sites.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Nifty invention. Now if they could invent a way to stop radiation from (still) spewing out of Fukashima they might really be on to something.

----------

